# Выступ позвонка



## Алексей111 (12 Июн 2011)

НЕДАВНО ХОДИЛ К МАССАЖИСТУ И ОН МНЕ СКАЗАЛ, ЧТО У МЕНЯ ОДИН ПОЗВОНОК В РАИОНЕ ТАЛИИ ВЫПЕРАЕТ ПРИМЕРНО НА 0.5 СМ, НИКАКИХ БОЛЕИ, ДИСКОМФОРТОВ И ТП Я НЕ ИСПЫТЫВАЛ, ПРИШЕЛ ДОМОИ. ПОСМОТРЕЛ В ЗЕРКАЛО, ЕСЛИ СТОЯ, СИДЯ СМОТРЕТЬ, ТО НЕ ВИДНО, НО ЕСЛИ СИДЯ ССУТУЛИТЬ СПИНУ ТО ДЕИСТВИТЕЛЬНО ВИДНО ЧТО ЧУТОК ВЫПЕРАЕТ, Я ТАК ПОДУМАЛ ЕСЛИ ВЗЯТЬ И ПОДЕЛАТЬ СТАНОВУЮ ТЯГУ, ТО МЫШЦИ СПИНЫ РАЗОВЬЮТСЯ И ВДАВЯТ ЕГО ОБРАТНО?) НУ НАЧАЧТЬ С ДЕТСКИХ ВЕСОВ 30-50 КГ ( ОТ ГРУДИ ЖМУ 70КГ НА 10 РАЗ) Я ВООБЩЕ ПЛАВАНИЕМ ЗАНИМАЮСЬ УЖЕ ЛЕТ 7, НЕ ПЬЮ НЕ КУРЮ И ЭТА НОВОСТЬ ДАВОЛЬНО ОЗАДАЧИЛА.. НАДО ЧТОНИБУДЬ СДЕЛАТЬ, ЧТО БЫПОЗВОНОК ВСТАВИЛСЯ КУДЫ НАДО))) ПОДСКАЖИТЕ ЧТОНИБУДЬ


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (13 Июн 2011)

Если вас ничего не беспокоит, Алексей, так и делать ничего не надо! Продолжайте обычный образ жизни и не обращайте внимание на дурацкие "советы" и "рекомендации".


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Июн 2011)

Алексей111 написал(а):


> ЕСЛИ СИДЯ ССУТУЛИТЬ СПИНУ ТО ДЕИСТВИТЕЛЬНО ВИДНО ЧТО ЧУТОК ВЫПЕРАЕТ,



В организме НЕТ симметрии!!! То, что вами (или вашими массажистами) воспринимается как "выпирает", на деле может оказаться (как часто и бывает) увеличенным остистым отростком позвонка, особенность развития скелета и не более.


----------

